# Question on cooking Pasta Sauce



## Jackson Lini (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,

New to this site.  I am a 60 year old male.  For xmas eve I was planning on make spaghetti with Red Calm Sauce and spaghetti with Anchovies for six people

My questions is: Would it be OK to make the Red Clam Sauce the day before and on xmas eve simply reheat it and add the canned clams to it about 5 minutes prior to serving?   It would save me time and alot of clean up.

For the Anchovies sauce, I plan on making it just prior to using it as it is rather easy.

Thank You for your feedback.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

Sure, spaghetti sauce reheats beautifully and usually tastes even better the next day. It will be great.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 18, 2017)

..you can get your clams going in some oil or butter , then add your pre made tomato sauce..let simmer for a few minutes..It should go together well


----------



## caseydog (Dec 18, 2017)

I also say go ahead and make your tomato sauce in advance. It reheats very well. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm curious about your anchovy sauce. Can ypu post a recipe? Is it made with fresh anchovies?


----------



## Jackson Lini (Dec 19, 2017)

Pretty basic recipe.  See comments for suggestions.

Anchovy Linguine Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## di reston (Dec 19, 2017)

Here in Piedmont, North West Italy, anchovies are a large part of the Piedmontese style of cuisine. We have a traditional 'Bagna Cauda', or Hot Dip.

Here's the recipe, from Alessandro Molinari Pradelli:

For 6 people:

12 cloves fresh garlic
1/2 cup whole fresh milk
3oz fresh butter
12 anchovies preserved in salt and rinsed (these are readily available at the supermarkets and other food outlets)

bell peppers
celery sticks
carrots cut into sticks
finocchio.


Crush the garlic and then cover with the milk for a couple of hours, remove from the milk and fry gently with the butter. Add the anchovies to the pan. stir well. The anchovies will 'melt' and this is the sauce used as a dipping sauce for the vegetables. Next, you need to seive this sauce. Add some olive oil, and taste. You need to make a sauce gauging quantities sufficient for the dip.

This sauce is also very delicious spread over roasted and skinned bell peppers.

I'ts quite a versatile sauce - I hope this helps in some way.


di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi Jackson
  Welcome to DC


Josie


----------



## tenspeed (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome to DC.

  The usual recommendations for sauces like these is that they will keep for up to 3 days in the fridge, and up to 6 months in the freezer.  Personally I go longer than that, but that's not mainstream recommendations.

  Once you make the sauce you will want to get it below 40 F quickly for food safety reasons (the usual rule is that foods should be left at room temperature for no more than 2 hours, preferably less).  If you put a substantial quantity of hot liquid in the fridge it will warm up the entire fridge for a bit.  I would let the sauce cool on the stove for a short period and then put the pot in the sink in cold tap water to cool it down before putting it in the fridge.  It wouldn't hurt to change the water once or twice as it warms up from the sauce.  The water will conduct heat away from the pot far faster than air.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 20, 2017)

Jackson Lini said:


> Pretty basic recipe. See comments for suggestions.
> 
> Anchovy Linguine Recipe - Allrecipes.com


 
Thanks. 

Have you ever had fresh anchovies? They're delicious. Nothing like the tasty but potent canned stuff.


Hmm, the picture that goes with the recipe is interesting. It shows the pasta covered in cheese. I'm not sure I'd do that with 3 cans of anchovies in a sauce.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 20, 2017)

I have a question. Are you doing Feast of the Seven Fishes, and if so, can I come?


----------

